# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ***القنوات الناقلة ليورو 2008***

## احساس المطر

القناة :الجزيرة الرياضية (مشفرة)
القمر: نايلسات
التردد:12284
الاستقطاب: عمودي
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4



القناة :TF1 
القمر: HOTBIRD
التردد: 10911
الاستقطاب:عامودي 
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4



القناة :M6
القمر: HOTBIRD
التردد: 10911
الاستقطاب:عامودي 
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4

القناة :BBC & ITV
القمر: Astra 2D
التردد: 10911
الاستقطاب:افقي
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4

القناة :ORF
القمر: Astra 1H
التردد: 12692
الاستقطاب:افقي
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:5/6



القناة :LIDER TV
القمر: HOTBIRD
التردد: 12149
الاستقطاب:عامودي 
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4





القناة :POLSAT SPORT 
القمر: HOTBIRD
التردد: 11158
الاستقطاب:عامودي 
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4

القناة :TVR
القمر: Eutelsat W2
التردد: 11158
الاستقطاب:عامودي 
معدل الترميز:29950
التصحيح:3/4




القناة :RAI 
القمر: HOTBIRD
التردد: 10992
الاستقطاب:عامودي 
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/2




القناة :ZDF
القمر: Astra 1G
التردد: 11953
الاستقطاب:افقي
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4





القناة :A TV
القمر: TURCKI SAT 2A
التردد: 12002
الاستقطاب:افقي
معدل الترميز:4800
التصحيح:5/6



القناة :RTS 1
القمر: EUTELSAT W3A
التردد: 11346
الاستقطاب:افقي
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4



القناة :ORTM
القمر: EUTELSAT W3A
التردد: 11346
الاستقطاب:افقي
معدل الترميز:27500
التصحيح:3/4



معظم القنوات مفتوحة التشفير ما عدا قناتنا قناة كل العرب الجزيرة الرياضية +1
بهني الشعب العربي الي هو بس رح يحضر بطولة اوروبا بمصاري 
بينما كل العالم سوف تشاهد البطولة المصغرة لكاس العالم مجانا"

----------


## sam7jon

شكرا

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة حلا على عرض القنوات لكن للأسف متل ما قلتي بمصاري 

بس عادي الشعب الاردني اتعود على هيك امور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكوورة

وانا كمان بهني العرب :Eh S(2):

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا على ردودكم  :Smile:   :Smile:  ..متعوده ..دايما  :Db465236ff:

----------


## مدريدي كح

شكرا

----------


## غسان

مشكورة حلا ... بس حدا بيعرف مواقع على النت بتبث البطولة

----------


## ابو نعيم

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## The Gentle Man

حاب ااعد بهالقناة الرائعه
لكن لا اعرف اذا كان احد يستطيع التقاطه
وهو قمر بدر ( عرب سات ) 26 درجه شرق 
على تردد  
11763

H

6650


او 

11765

H

6666


واذا ما زبطت 6666 حطو  6660

وجربو

----------

